# disclosure checks and first aid



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I had one of these police checks done less than a year ago so I'm not planning on having it redone yet.
Since its time to renew my insurance next month I did randomly start thinking about it earlier and wonder if anyone renews them and if so how often? 

Also I was planning to redo my first aid certificate yearly or possibly every 2 years so I can keep my memory fresh and keep up to date with recommendations. My current certificate is coming up to 2 years old and so far I haven't been able to spend the money on a new course but am hoping to do so in the next few months as things are picking up. How often does everyone do their first aid training or is it something you've just done the once if at all?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I do our DRBs every year as we're approved by Trading Standards and it's part of the scheme that we do it annually. Before that I was doing it 3 yearly. First Aid at work (humans!) has to be done every 3 years so I thought we won't need to do it more frequently for dogs. I've set things up so someone in my team does it every year so any new developments are shared between us. The first time we have a year and no new staff member to send on it I'll start again at the beginning (ie me!).


----------

